# Best place to move to (northern) Italy.



## FreeFall

Hello.

I am thinking about moving to Italy this spring/summer and i wanted to hear some opinions/experiences on which cities/places would be the cheapest and most "hospitable" (easier for people with lack of italian language knowladge to navigate).

My original idea was Verona but ,at least in my mind, it seems that its not the cheapest city to live in (or am i wrong?!) so i am looking for options anywhere in the northern Italy region.

My main concerns are the cheaper the better living expenses and low crime rate (although it doesnt seem to be TOO big of an issue in norther side) as well as access to transport like close to big train lines.

Any input would be appricated.

P.s
Any comments on economical situation (i know its not bright as in most of europe or world for that matter) and how people are being affected by it would also be welcomed.


----------



## antb

Hi

For me, Verona without doubt. It has a beautiful city, lake and mountains.

I have been living here for 7 years and I absolutely love the place and the people.

Let me know if you require further info.


----------



## FreeFall

antb said:


> Hi
> 
> For me, Verona without doubt. It has a beautiful city, lake and mountains.
> 
> I have been living here for 7 years and I absolutely love the place and the people.
> 
> Let me know if you require further info.


I have visited Verona and i loved it too but i am worried that it might be too expensive of a place to live at... so i decided to look for other options in the norther side of Italy.

Could you share more? Would love to hear all...  And are you aware of how other cities are differenet job wise and living expenses wise? (job in an optional thing not a requirment)

Thanks.


----------



## antb

To be honest it's not easy to compare in terms of day to day expenses but I think it is pretty much the same wherever you go unless you decide to go deep south.

If you want to live in the centre then it's a different matter, as it is in most countries.

For house prices you can make this comparison via the web sites like:
Fondocasa
Maxicase
Tecnocasa
Casaverona

Good luck!!!


----------



## FreeFall

antb said:


> To be honest it's not easy to compare in terms of day to day expenses but I think it is pretty much the same wherever you go unless you decide to go deep south.
> 
> If you want to live in the centre then it's a different matter, as it is in most countries.
> 
> For house prices you can make this comparison via the web sites like:
> Fondocasa
> Maxicase
> Tecnocasa
> Casaverona
> 
> Good luck!!!


Do you mean living in centre is more expensive in regards to rental prices or other living expenses?


----------



## antb

Going out to eat in the city centre is slightly more expensive but nothing exaggerated.

I think you'll find that renting or buying in the centre will cost more than getting something just outside. I live about 15 mins from the centre, the same also from the lake and to be honest I wouldn't live anywhere else.

IMO it's important to find the right balance between what you can afford and the quality of life the location can offer. You could go to the middle of nowhere, buy big and be miles from anywhere. Personally I would prefer to live in the right location in something smaller and build from that. Remember that you will be moving to a strange place so finding the things that make you happy/comfortable is imperative.
If you want the quiet life then the rules change.


----------



## FreeFall

antb said:


> Going out to eat in the city centre is slightly more expensive but nothing exaggerated.
> 
> I think you'll find that renting or buying in the centre will cost more than getting something just outside. I live about 15 mins from the centre, the same also from the lake and to be honest I wouldn't live anywhere else.
> 
> IMO it's important to find the right balance between what you can afford and the quality of life the location can offer. You could go to the middle of nowhere, buy big and be miles from anywhere. Personally I would prefer to live in the right location in something smaller and build from that. Remember that you will be moving to a strange place so finding the things that make you happy/comfortable is imperative.
> If you want the quiet life then the rules change.


Do you mean 15 mins by car or foot? (i assume you mean lake garda?) If its 15 by car do you know a price range for renting a place? Its seems anywhere in centre and around it - its abour 400-500 euro for a small flat...

Also what do you mean by "strange place"...


----------



## antb

15 mins by car and in strange I mean different :-D


----------



## Christina_G

Hi 
Sounds a lovely place, we have just returned to UK after retiring to Turkey. We loved it there (well most things) but missed the grandchildren too much. Also things there were getting expensive, meat very dear. Eating out used to be enjoyable but now with new hotels going all inclusive the waiters are getting desperate so you can't walk anywhere without being hassled
to eat! But we did enjoy our time there (even brought two stray cats home!)
If anyone needs a house /pet sitter this year we would be glad to have a couple of weeks in the sun
Christina


----------



## ddgg

Hi. I am currently living in the US but would like to move to Italy in the near future. I have visited several time and enjoyed the European lifestyle. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on the best places to live on the Adriatic side in central Italy. I am 50 years old and looking for a simple life where I can enjoy the land, sea, fresh food and genuine people. Thanks you for any input!


----------



## Ed in Italy

As with any civilized, modern country (I'm not sure if Italy fits that description completely) you're going to pay for convenience. The closer you live to a cosmopolitan city, the more expensive everything is. Generally speaking, all of northern Italy is expensive. If you don't speak Italian, you should consider living in a major city, like Milan or Turin. If you want to spend less money, you should look for living quarters in the immigrant neighborhoods, but then you have to deal with potential negatives that come with that.



FreeFall said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am thinking about moving to Italy this spring/summer and i wanted to hear some opinions/experiences on which cities/places would be the cheapest and most "hospitable" (easier for people with lack of italian language knowladge to navigate).
> 
> My original idea was Verona but ,at least in my mind, it seems that its not the cheapest city to live in (or am i wrong?!) so i am looking for options anywhere in the northern Italy region.
> 
> My main concerns are the cheaper the better living expenses and low crime rate (although it doesnt seem to be TOO big of an issue in norther side) as well as access to transport like close to big train lines.
> 
> Any input would be appricated.
> 
> P.s
> Any comments on economical situation (i know its not bright as in most of europe or world for that matter) and how people are being affected by it would also be welcomed.


----------



## FreeFall

Ed in Italy said:


> As with any civilized, modern country (I'm not sure if Italy fits that description completely) you're going to pay for convenience. The closer you live to a cosmopolitan city, the more expensive everything is. Generally speaking, all of northern Italy is expensive. If you don't speak Italian, you should consider living in a major city, like Milan or Turin. If you want to spend less money, you should look for living quarters in the immigrant neighborhoods, but then you have to deal with potential negatives that come with that.


Well what would you say is expensive? Would one person willing to rent a small aparmtnent could survive for 1000 euro per month?! Or what would be the minimum in your opinion?!

Right now i am thinking about Verona,Parma,Bologna - any specifics about these areas?! Also how important is it to live in big city if i am learning the italian (but on a very basic level)?!

Thanks


----------



## Ed in Italy

All those cities you mentioned seem like good choices to me.
1000 Euro a month should be OK. There's lots of ways to save money. I know people who've decided to forego the car and use bike and public transportation.
Knowing the language is a must, so you're doing well by learning it.
Good luck.

Ed




FreeFall said:


> Well what would you say is expensive? Would one person willing to rent a small aparmtnent could survive for 1000 euro per month?! Or what would be the minimum in your opinion?!
> 
> Right now i am thinking about Verona,Parma,Bologna - any specifics about these areas?! Also how important is it to live in big city if i am learning the italian (but on a very basic level)?!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ligman

Hi Ddgg
We moved to the Adriatic last November to a small Historic town, 20 miles from the coast, an hour from Venice by train and car. Couldn't be happier. We had a very cold winter but hardly any snow. There are no British people here so we are both working hard at our Italian. Our food bill is exactly the same as UK, our heating bills so far have been enormous, but should be for fewer months a year, we have joined the f.o.c. health service but the prescription charges are a bit steep (FOC in Scotland) car fuel is about the same, we are somewhat helped by the current rate of exchange 1.2 Euros to the pound as it is better than it has been. I suppose we are not troubled too much with the economic problems as our funds come from the UK, ( VAT is 21%)
BUT just about every day is sunny all day, a few cloudy days, the air is dry and fresh, no damp in the air. The food is probably better too.
Today we went walking on the beach, 12 degrees but fairly warm in the sun.
Glad we came?.. you bet!


----------



## ruefguet

Take a look at Treviso. Have stayed there a couple of days recently and really enjoyed it.


----------



## ddgg

Ligman said:


> Hi Ddgg
> We moved to the Adriatic last November to a small Historic town, 20 miles from the coast, an hour from Venice by train and car. Couldn't be happier. We had a very cold winter but hardly any snow. There are no British people here so we are both working hard at our Italian. Our food bill is exactly the same as UK, our heating bills so far have been enormous, but should be for fewer months a year, we have joined the f.o.c. health service but the prescription charges are a bit steep (FOC in Scotland) car fuel is about the same, we are somewhat helped by the current rate of exchange 1.2 Euros to the pound as it is better than it has been. I suppose we are not troubled too much with the economic problems as our funds come from the UK, ( VAT is 21%)
> BUT just about every day is sunny all day, a few cloudy days, the air is dry and fresh, no damp in the air. The food is probably better too.
> Today we went walking on the beach, 12 degrees but fairly warm in the sun.
> Glad we came?.. you bet!


Ligman :

I appreciate info! I am also interested in the Abruzzo region and am wondering if anyone can share their insight on living in the area also. 

Thanks!


----------



## fede

FreeFall said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am thinking about moving to Italy this spring/summer and i wanted to hear some opinions/experiences on which cities/places would be the cheapest and most "hospitable" (easier for people with lack of italian language knowladge to navigate).
> 
> My original idea was Verona but ,at least in my mind, it seems that its not the cheapest city to live in (or am i wrong?!) so i am looking for options anywhere in the northern Italy region.
> 
> My main concerns are the cheaper the better living expenses and low crime rate (although it doesnt seem to be TOO big of an issue in norther side) as well as access to transport like close to big train lines.
> 
> Any input would be appricated.
> 
> P.s
> Any comments on economical situation (i know its not bright as in most of europe or world for that matter) and how people are being affected by it would also be welcomed.



I live in Brescia (between Verona and Milan) but I'm italian!
If I can need you, feel free to ask!


----------



## FreeFall

Thank you Fede for suggestion.

I have a general question to anyone from Italy about internet accessibility. How hard or easy is it for a expat to get an internet connection to laptop?! How wide spread is the wi-fi access?! And what about connection options when renting a flat?
Is there something quick and easy to use as soon as one gets to Italy?

Thanks


----------



## fede

FreeFall said:


> Thank you Fede for suggestion.
> 
> I have a general question to anyone from Italy about internet accessibility. How hard or easy is it for a expat to get an internet connection to laptop?! How wide spread is the wi-fi access?! And what about connection options when renting a flat?
> Is there something quick and easy to use as soon as one gets to Italy?
> 
> Thanks


Have a look to Intenet Keys; in this period Vodafone is making interesting offers with discounts. Have a look to the website of Vodafone (it)
It not easy to find a connection when you rent a flat, since the connection goes with the phone's company that you choose for the house. Much better using a Key; you can use it everywhere!


----------



## Ligman

FreeFall said:


> Thank you Fede for suggestion.
> 
> I have a general question to anyone from Italy about internet accessibility. How hard or easy is it for a expat to get an internet connection to laptop?! How wide spread is the wi-fi access?! And what about connection options when renting a flat?
> Is there something quick and easy to use as soon as one gets to Italy?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I did this. I bought a mobile modem from a "TIM" shop, there are loads of them all over. 199 Euros for 12 months unlimted use. BUT unlimited doesn't actually mean that, there is a fair usage clause, I guess to prevent downloading too much TV or films. I get all the time I need for emails, news, and google searches, but don't download any music etc. I am not sure if this package is still available but there are plenty of offers at other suppliers. Just like a mobile phone you need a Codice Fiscale. I also bought a Wifi Lan box cheap in the UK which I attached the modem to. This enables me use different functions in the apartment, e.g. wifi on the phone, internet radio, wifi printer etc. It's good value, you don't need a phone line and you can use it anywhere there is a signal.
There is wifi
Hope this helps


----------



## FreeFall

fede said:


> Have a look to Intenet Keys; in this period Vodafone is making interesting offers with discounts. Have a look to the website of Vodafone (it)
> It not easy to find a connection when you rent a flat, since the connection goes with the phone's company that you choose for the house. Much better using a Key; you can use it everywhere!


This seems like interesting offer. Is it sold around easily?! Or there is a special place to buy such key? (as far as i understand its just like usb device that provides internet connection) Have you used it yourself?

Thanks


----------



## Ligman

Hi Freefall
I was in the TIM shop yesterday they still have the 199€ offer for 12 months unlimited usage. I have this it works perfectly and mine is set up with a LAN in the apartment so the USB stick is in the LAN not the notebook, but it works both ways. Really glad i did this because I changed apartments after 3 months and just took it along with me!
Sure Vodaphone and others have exactly the same product types and there are phone shops everywhere.


----------



## FreeFall

Ligman said:


> Hi Freefall
> I was in the TIM shop yesterday they still have the 199€ offer for 12 months unlimited usage. I have this it works perfectly and mine is set up with a LAN in the apartment so the USB stick is in the LAN not the notebook, but it works both ways. Really glad i did this because I changed apartments after 3 months and just took it along with me!
> Sure Vodaphone and others have exactly the same product types and there are phone shops everywhere.


Good to know. Do they have any cheaper offers as well or only the one you mention?! (like 3 or 6 month ones?!)

What about the internet speed? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ligman

FreeFall said:


> Good to know. Do they have any cheaper offers as well or only the one you mention?! (like 3 or 6 month ones?!)
> 
> What about the internet speed?
> 
> Thanks.


OK, I am not an expert and i don't have any prefernce for TIM, I am sure others have similar offers
I think you can take monthly arrangements 40 hours for 9€ per month, 100 hours for 19€ per month (1st 3 months at 10€) Unlimited 24€ per month (1st 3 months at 10€ per month)
Annual 
40 hours per month for 99€ 7.2 MBps. 100 hours a month for 159€ 7.2 MBps. Unlimited 199€ per month 14.4 Mbps
Unlimited doesn't mean unlimited, we watched quite a bit of UK TV for a while and used up the fair usage monthly maximum one month, I don't understand this, but since then I still get lots of usage as I spend quite a lots of hours a month on line inc regular SKYPE calls and news bulletins.
Please do your own research, this is just a non-expert guide.
When I did the deal in the shop, I needed the Codice fiscale and photo ID
Good luck


----------



## FreeFall

Ligman said:


> OK, I am not an expert and i don't have any prefernce for TIM, I am sure others have similar offers
> I think you can take monthly arrangements 40 hours for 9€ per month, 100 hours for 19€ per month (1st 3 months at 10€) Unlimited 24€ per month (1st 3 months at 10€ per month)
> Annual
> 40 hours per month for 99€ 7.2 MBps. 100 hours a month for 159€ 7.2 MBps. Unlimited 199€ per month 14.4 Mbps
> Unlimited doesn't mean unlimited, we watched quite a bit of UK TV for a while and used up the fair usage monthly maximum one month, I don't understand this, but since then I still get lots of usage as I spend quite a lots of hours a month on line inc regular SKYPE calls and news bulletins.
> Please do your own research, this is just a non-expert guide.
> When I did the deal in the shop, I needed the Codice fiscale and photo ID
> Good luck


Thank you for information.


----------



## fede

FreeFall said:


> This seems like interesting offer. Is it sold around easily?! Or there is a special place to buy such key? (as far as i understand its just like usb device that provides internet connection) Have you used it yourself?
> 
> Thanks


Hi FreeFall! I've never used it myself, since I have a telephone line at home! But I've seen you are collecting many interesting informations here!


----------



## HAVOC255

FreeFall said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am thinking about moving to Italy this spring/summer and i wanted to hear some opinions/experiences on which cities/places would be the cheapest and most "hospitable" (easier for people with lack of italian language knowladge to navigate).
> 
> My original idea was Verona but ,at least in my mind, it seems that its not the cheapest city to live in (or am i wrong?!) so i am looking for options anywhere in the northern Italy region.
> 
> My main concerns are the cheaper the better living expenses and low crime rate (although it doesnt seem to be TOO big of an issue in norther side) as well as access to transport like close to big train lines.
> 
> Any input would be appricated.
> 
> P.s
> Any comments on economical situation (i know its not bright as in most of europe or world for that matter) and how people are being affected by it would also be welcomed.


I recommend Turin because it's beautiful clean city.


----------



## sheilamarsco

re ddgg advice on living in abruzzo why anyone would want to live anywhere else is beyond me this is the best kept secret of italy don't let all the italians keep this wonderful region to themselves!!! if you want to live by the sea try Citta San Angelo or further south Vasto fabulous beaches good transportation links and easy access to english speaking social network. glorious scenery relatively cheap property and good local organic food.


----------



## Ligman

ddgg said:


> Hi. I am currently living in the US but would like to move to Italy in the near future. I have visited several time and enjoyed the European lifestyle. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on the best places to live on the Adriatic side in central Italy. I am 50 years old and looking for a simple life where I can enjoy the land, sea, fresh food and genuine people. Thanks you for any input!


Hi
I live about 15 miles from the Adriatic coast and find it a wonderful place to live and quite reasonable too, The people are friendly costs are moderate. However, he answer to your question really depends on you mean by a simpe life? It could mean a small rented house with two bedrooms, a small car, eating out a couple of times a month, and a small household budget OR it could mean cutting back on the size of your pool and the number of domestic staff looking after you in your simple mansion. I can speak for the former, you will need to cover expenses of around €2000 per month for two people, a small car, mobile phone, internet etc eating well BUT everyone's lifestyle is different. How about a small seaside town which is full of charm ( and tourists sometimes) Look at Caorle on the net. In most of the Adriatic expect to speak Italian and have some amount of poor weather from November to early March
I came 2 years ago and will have to be taken home in an urn
Good luck


----------



## Ligman

ddgg said:


> Hi. I am currently living in the US but would like to move to Italy in the near future. I have visited several time and enjoyed the European lifestyle. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on the best places to live on the Adriatic side in central Italy. I am 50 years old and looking for a simple life where I can enjoy the land, sea, fresh food and genuine people. Thanks you for any input!


Hi
I live about 15 miles from the Adriatic coast and find it a wonderful place to live and quite reasonable too, The people are friendly costs are moderate. However, he answer to your question really depends on what you mean by a simpe life? It could mean a small rented house with two bedrooms, a small car, eating out a couple of times a month, and a small household budget OR it could mean cutting back on the size of your pool and the number of domestic staff looking after you in your simple mansion. I can speak for the former, you will need to cover expenses of around €2000 per month for two people, a small car, mobile phone, internet etc eating well BUT everyone's lifestyle is different. How about a small seaside town which is full of charm ( and tourists sometimes) Look at Caorle on the net. In most of the Adriatic expect to speak Italian and have some amount of poor weather from November to early March
I came 2 years ago and will have to be taken home in an urn
Good luck


----------



## Ligman

ddgg said:


> Hi. I am currently living in the US but would like to move to Italy in the near future. I have visited several time and enjoyed the European lifestyle. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on the best places to live on the Adriatic side in central Italy. I am 50 years old and looking for a simple life where I can enjoy the land, sea, fresh food and genuine people. Thanks you for any input!


Hi
I live about 15 miles from the Adriatic coast and find it a wonderful place to live and quite reasonable too, The people are friendly costs are moderate. However, he answer to your question really depends on what you mean by a simpe life? It could mean a small rented house with two bedrooms, a small car, eating out a couple of times a month, and a small household budget OR it could mean cutting back on the size of your pool and the number of domestic staff looking after you in your simple mansion. I can speak for the former, you will need to cover expenses of around €2000 per month for two people, a small car, mobile phone, internet etc eating well BUT everyone's lifestyle is different. How about a small seaside town which is full of charm ( and tourists sometimes) Look at Caorle on the net. In most of the Adriatic expect to speak Italian and have some amount of poor weather from November to early March
I came 2 years ago and will have to be taken home in an urn
Good luck


----------

